# Meet Ginger (Non-GSD)



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Meet Ginger! She is the 4 week old kitten that BF rescued from the side of the road 2 days ago. He saw her running beside the road and stopped to grab her. He asked around all the houses, but no one knew about her. He also searched around for Momma or any littermates, but none were found. So, he took her to the vet (free office visit and wormer! I love our vet!!) then brought her home. She mostly slept and ate for the first 36 hours, but she really started to come alive last night and this morning. She is eating and drinking well and has also discovered what the litter box is all about. Dieter adores her and gives her the gentlest little snuffles and licks...Mr. Bojangles, on the other hand? He gave her a sniff and a hiss and has ignored her since.

Sorry for the crappy pics - they were taken on a cell phone. (Excuse all the wires in the background...we are in the process of re-arranging and decorating the living room)




























I need to set her next to a water bottle or something so you can really get an idea of how tiny she really is!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww. And what a great Vet you have!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Cute kitty!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so adorable


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Awwww, what an adorable little girl and what a great BF to stop and help her. Thanks for taking this sweetie in!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Gasp! What a cutie!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh! She's adorable!!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Cute kitten!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

I know! She is just too cute for words. I love that she is starting to get comfortable enough to play and start exploring. At first, she would just cry (really a squeak) when we would put her down. Now, she uses the freedom to start exploring the world around her. I love it though when she gets a little overwhelmed and runs right back to me. She'll cuddle for a few minutes to settle down then she's off again to explore. I think she's going to be a vocal one....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I wish with LBK I had taken a picture of him next to something - he was so tiny at first.

I only found LBK that evening because of that squeak, he was tucked in the corner of the front yard at the fence - I never would have seen him if he hadn't squeaked


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sarah - you just wait until she REALLY gets comfortable. All you'll see is a streak of gray & white running through your house. I've bought every cat toy in the world and their favorite things still are a paper bag or a box. Go figure...


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

hahah, I'm sure of it!! Her favorite thing so far is simple - moving finger underneath a blanket. She loves to stalk then pounce then try to dig under the blanket to find her "kill". I can't wait until she gets old enough to "nip" her. BF's step mom gave us some fresh home grown cat nip that we dole out every once in a while. I have a feeling she is going to be HI-larious! I don't think we should nip her until she is at least 3 months old though. Guess I'll have to settle for <insert sarcasm> those boring kitten antics!









Our other kitty LOVES boxes. He also has toys and scratching posts galore, but turns his nose up to everything but a cardboard box. Maybe it's because he can't lose a box underneath the couch....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She is ADORABLE!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks! we think so too


----------



## lucinde (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, so cute she is..;o)


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sarah,
I saw that you posted on LBK's thread about caring for the kitten. The ones I trapped and fostered were also about 4 weeks old. I fed them KMR (kitten replacement milk) for several weeks. You can get it at Petsmart or Petco. With the milk, I mixed baby cereal. They also got canned kitten food - the really ground up kind. It wasn't until about six weeks that I introduced dry food and even then I soaked it so it was mushy. You could even continue with the KRM in the dry food up to 8 weeks because it has lots of good stuff in it. I fed at least 3 times a day, and sometimes 4 (kind of hard to do when I was working), so three seemed to be fine.

Kittens weigh about 1/4 pound for each week, so if she weighs around a pound, she's probably 4 weeks old. 8 weeks old, they normally weigh 2 pounds.

Will be anxious to see this little darling growing up. You have to post lots of pictures!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

oooh, thank you for the feeding details. For now, we've been giving her softened adult food supplemented with shredded cooked turkey (I knew there was a reason I made that turkey last weekend!). I'll hit PetsMart on my way home for the KRM. Right now, I think she is eating 3-4 times per day (I'm at work, BF is at home with her during the day). She really lets you know when she is hungry though!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sarah,
If she's able to eat the turkey (maybe grind it) and dry food, just supplement it with some of the KMR and keep it real mushy - she'll do just fine. I'm so envious - I love cats and especially kittens - they are just too cute for words!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

i've really missed kittens since I stopped volunteering at the cat shelter. I'm anxiously watching the clock to get out of here so I can go home and play with her!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Awww, what a find! She is so adorable!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Adorable!! What a great addition to the family!!

Tanya


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

thank you! we think so too (as long as it isn't 3am and a kitten is gnawing on our heads or toes...)









new pics to post, just have to pull them off my camera after work today.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

New Ginger photos! I finally pulled them off my camera!










Next to the remote for scale









kissable little face!



























Standing straight up under the bed!










She also learned how to go up and down the stairs last night!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

OK, 2 more because I just can't help myself...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

OK - that last one is priceless! OMG - she is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is adorable.. I remember my kitten at that age.

Tobbie, my now 5 year old black female cat was found by our German Shepherd when she was only 2 weeks old.

No littermates or Momma cat around, just her laying in our yard.

You can also give her goats milk if you can't find the milk replacement or if you think she is underweight (she doesn't look it from photo's though).

We ground up meat, fish, bone and goats milk and made a mush for her then we just leaving more chuncks in the mush until she was eating the whole pieces of meat, fish and bone (raw diet kitties here).

Anyways, you did a great thing!!!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KShortOK - that last one is priceless! OMG - she is absolutely adorable!!!


yup, about 3 seconds after the pic was snapped, i had a kitten flying at my head...apparently my hair makes for a joyous chew toy...


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

AAAAhhhhh, cuteness overload!!!!!! She's adorable!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

There are lots of really cute animals.....BUT there is nothing cuter than a KITTEN! That's just IMO, and I am sticking to it.









This one is VERY CUTE!







More pictures please!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986There are lots of really cute animals.....BUT there is nothing cuter than a KITTEN!


I agree! She's an itty bitty little thing, and couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986There are lots of really cute animals.....BUT there is nothing cuter than a KITTEN! That's just IMO, and I am sticking to it.


Count me in on that too! Puppies are adorable, but kittens are just indescribable in their cuteness and their antics! Keep the pictures coming - can't get enough of sweet little Ginger kitty!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks all! Sorry, I can’t post more but my computer is doing something funky…every thing I type comes out backward, yet I was able to type this normally into Word and paste. Weird.

Anyway, yes, she is an itty bitty little thing. We were super lucky though – we think she was just barely weaned when BF found her. She knew exactly what to do when we set a plate of food down in front of her, which is a good thing. As much as I love kittens, I was not up to the task of bottle feeding her. At first, she was eating softened kitten food, now she has moved onto dry. We think she is already starting to lose a few baby teeth as well!

I’m going to try and take a lot of pics to watch her growth. She’s already grown so much in a week! We estimate that she is about 5 weeks old right now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My old kitty Punkin was a stray rescued off a golf course by my hubby's client who gave her to him for me. (He's not a cat guy.) She was estimated to be around 5 or 6 weeks old at the time, and I remember just how tiny she was.







She was completely feral, and it took me a long time to get her to trust me. He brought her home, rang the doorbell and then hid. When I opened the door there was a crate with a tiny kitten in it on the doormat. I brought her in and as soon as I opened the crate she ran behind the refrigerator. It was days before I got more than a brief glimpse of her as she dashed under/behind another piece of furniture to hide - I barely knew what she looked like, lol!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha, I understand losing the little ones. We’ve been super careful keeping her quarantined in our bedroom for 2 reasons: 1) she had worms when she first arrived, so needed to keep her separate from the rest of the animals and 2) she’s just so darn tiny that I could see her hiding behind a radiator and we wouldn’t see her for like 2 weeks. There are too many little nooks and crannies in our house that it just makes me nervous.

Also, because she had a high potential of having feral characteristics, we are trying to handle her as much as possible to get her used to people. I was actually really proud because we had people over for a BBQ this weekend and everyone wanted to see her. She did so well being passed from person to person. She definitely slept well that night!! Now, every other night? That is a different story. Poor BF woke up so grouchy this morning because the baby was running and climbing on him all night.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Came back for my kitten fix....







Bummer....OK, I'll wait until the computer is fixed...









Down side to kittens and puppies...like human babies keeping you up all night...I like my sleep...


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, I definitely like my sleep as well. That's part of how I know I"m not ready for a human baby


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

few updated pics of the baby!! she's been with us about 3 weeks now and is growing like a weed. She has more energy than we know what to do with some days!!


she has 2 speeds - warp and asleep.









next to the remote again for scale









same size bread plate as in previous pics









No more pictures Mom!!









Nom Nom Nom


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

how cute!!! I love the one with her paws on her head!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Awwwwww





















What an adorable kitten. There's just nothing in this world any cuter...


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Can I jump in here with kitteneyness?









I got Samuel when a woman brought him into my work (one of the two big bix pet stores). Every time I asked her a question she had a new story, but initially the excuse was she found the 6-8 week old kitten in her baby's crib sucking the milk off his breath? Hmm not sure how he made it up in a crib. Anyways, then the baby was allergic and next she was out of town and the cat lived in her car, etc. etc. So now I have kitten, I was scared if I didn't take him she'd dump him in the parking lot.

This is when I first got him, for size comparison, that is my fat leg lol:









It took me a couple weeks to trust him with Brenna, but our heater stopped working and it was cold so I let him stay in bed with us. This is what I woke up to:


















And a week or two later









old habits die hard:









I was scared to be able to keep him, I thought Brenna might make a snack out of him, but she is awesome. He's almost 5 months old now, and jeez he has gotten HUGE! Enjoy the itty bitty kitty while she's still itty and bitty.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Awww. BF has been able to snap a few sneaky pictures of Ginger and Dieter sleeping together; I always seem to miss it. Me walking in the door after work = nap time is over and Mom is home, time to play! I can't believe how much she has grown in just a few weeks. I used to be able to hold in one hand, not so much anymore. I think she is going to be a BIG kitty...

Our old kitty loved dog food - when he was a baby, Dieter would pick him up by the scruff and drop him in the dog food bowl so they could eat side by side. I swear, that kitty was more dog than cat


----------

